# 1/350 Flying Sub



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Just uploaded some views of the 1/350 scale flying sub master I finished.
I Put them in the "models" image section...take a look and give me a critique.

Any interest ?


----------



## BigGuido (May 7, 2008)

Sign me up, I will probably buy 5 of them! BTW, is there any way to add detail of the intake grills to the front of the sub?


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Yea, good point...the grills were kinda bugging me too.
I'll play with the master a bit and see what I can do.
Keep in mind...this is a tiny little sucker.

Keep the critiques coming !


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

modelnutz said:


> Yea, good point...the grills were kinda bugging me too.
> I'll play with the master a bit and see what I can do.
> Keep in mind...this is a tiny little sucker.
> 
> Keep the critiques coming !


Neat! Needs decals -- too small to paint! I want one!

--Henry


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

*About time!!*

I will buy lots! When and how much? A little more detail would be nice but I could do that on my own.

Size?

Mark Dean


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks Great,

count me in for 6 of them



Jim


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

I'll buy a couple for sure


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll take 2!


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in for a couple or three,
Gordon M


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Oooooohhhh... Very cool!


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'd be interested in 1 or 2. very nice little fs1!!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm gonna need at least 2 I don't think you really need to change anything...it looks great!
Some Tamiya yellow, A little clear blue for the windows, 2 MV lenses for the spots, a paint pen for the stripes...BAM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks GREAT!

Absolutely...I'd buy 1 or 2 as well.

Are you creating a list? Put me on it!

MMM


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually...these will be sold through that "other" forum's store ( SSM ) ;-)
I hope to send a bag of 50 to John this Saturday.

So, keep checking for availability there.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Looking great, I want 3 or 4 of them, you can't have too many


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

azdacuda said:


> Looking great, I want 3 or 4 of them, you can't have too many


Oh No..I actually have quite a few ;-)


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I will take a few...


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have been reworking the FS from the Skyhook Convertion Sets I have,make a mold and make a few for the subs I have.The detail on this is great.NO,I will not be offering these for sale.Alex


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm a little bugged about Modelnutz's "fishing expedition" here at HT
Man, if you knew you were going to sell everything over at Starship Modeler you should have said that up front.
Steve


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

steve123 said:


> I'm a little bugged about Modelnutz's "fishing expedition" here at HT
> Man, if you knew you were going to sell everything over at Starship Modeler you should have said that up front.
> Steve


I'm sorry Steve...I'm new here on the boards....I'm still not sure about what I can and can not do here.
I really wasn't trying to "fish"...just giving folks a heads up about the FS.
In the future, how should I go about this sort of thing ?
CAN I sell here?
Is there a store ?

I take it to heart that I've offended ANYONE.
It was certainly not my intent.
If I have, I offer my sincerest appologies to you sir.
If there is an issue with the "other" forum...please feel free to send me a PM and I'll be glad to set you up with a model.


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

steve123 said:


> I'm a little bugged about Modelnutz's "fishing expedition" here at HT
> Man, if you knew you were going to sell everything over at Starship Modeler you should have said that up front.
> Steve


Did I miss something? What's the beef?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No no, it's _where's_ the beef?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I don't see the issue either--a lot of products mentioned here are sold at starship modeler...


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

jbond said:


> I don't see the issue either--a lot of products mentioned here are sold at starship modeler...


The world may never know.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

jbond said:


> I don't see the issue either--a lot of products mentioned here are sold at starship modeler...


I think ole' STEVE123 has some 'splainin' to do!

Heck, I post my stuff wherever they will let me! 

--Henry


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Guys...it's all cool....we had an E-Chat and everything's fine.

Again, If _anyone_ has reservations about dealing with SSM ( for whatever reason ) send me a PM and we'll work it out.

Thanks for watching a newbie's back though... 'preciate that !


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

modelnutz said:


> Guys...it's all cool....we had an E-Chat and everything's fine.
> 
> Again, If _anyone_ has reservations about dealing with SSM ( for whatever reason ) send me a PM and we'll work it out.
> 
> Thanks for watching a newbie's back though... 'preciate that !


I think Steve needs to explain his comments. You on the other hand have nothing to explain let alone apologize for that I can see. I support my local hobby shop and don't deal much with other vendors unless it's a special item like the PE stuff that's offered here. But, I don't pitch a fit about any vendor who sells products or someone who uses a vendor to sell his items through. You do your thing and don't worry about off the wall comments.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Relax. I thought it was a sale for us. I missunderstood. Ed and and "talked" and all is better. I just thought this was a send me a PM kinda sale for over here. I tried to keep my _mild_ annoyance clear._Mild_ Ed didn't do a thing wrong I just missunderstood.

So, antimatter if you need some 'splainin, I'm in the middle of a big move and in the perfect mood for it...lol

Steve


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Relax. I thought it was a sale for us. I missunderstood. Ed and and "talked" and all is better. I just thought this was a send me a PM kinda sale for over here. I tried to keep my _mild_ annoyance clear._Mild_ Ed didn't do a thing wrong I just missunderstood.
> 
> So, antimatter if you need some 'splainin, I'm in the middle of a big move and in the perfect mood for it...lol
> 
> Steve


I think the original comment made by you should have been in a PM and not in the forum where it was for all to see. That's all.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok nothing more to be said here; time to move along...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have been waiting for a 1/350 Fyling Sub before starting a small Seaview. I plan to scratch build the docking bay and I want to show the FS stowed in it- it just looks too empty otherwise.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

When are these going on sale over at SSM,haven't seen any listing for them
cheers,Gordon M


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

I was hoping to begin casting today.
Waiting on Smooth-On to deliver fresh resin.

Surprise ! UPS trashed the 5 Gal. "B" side of my resin ! Grrrrrrrr.

( Old joke time.... Who in their right mind would trust a shipping company that puts Ooops ( Ups ) on the side of their trucks ? )

That joke just ain't so funny right now ;-(

I'm off to try casting with some old "B" side material....if all goes well, SSM will get a shipment of 50 ( or so ) by Thursday/Friday

Wish me luck !


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thinking Happy Thoughts!

.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Finally !
New resin has arrived.
Casting day tomorrow !
Update soon.

Whoo, Hoo !


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

put me in for some of those.....what is the price each ?


----------



## trailbuster30 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi. I'm new to this forum. I'd like one of the 1:350 scale Flying Subs also.


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Just bumping this thread to let everyong know...The 1/350 scale FS-1 has just been posted in SSM's store.

Price is just under $11.00 each.

Get 'em while they're hot ! ;-)


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

ok,....how do we get them from you? or from ssm ?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RMC said:


> ok,....how do we get them from you? or from ssm ?





modelnutz said:


> The 1/350 scale FS-1 has just been posted in SSM's store.


-----


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

http://www.starshipmodeler.com/news...&Product_ID=1588&CFID=580290&CFTOKEN=12190681


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

As stated in an earlyer post...If anyone has issues buying from the stated vendor..send me a PM and we'll sort it out.

Nobody should go without at least one ;-)


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I was just chewed out by my wife for spending too much - So I only ordered one :drunk: 

I may try to get a couple more at a later time (If they are still available of course) for future builds.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Mine arrived today! Very cool little sub, unfortunately I haven't built my Seaview yet to see how they look together


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Very nice work--now make an aquadozer!


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

jbond said:


> Very nice work--now make an aquadozer!


Shhhh...I'm working on it ;-)

And... thanks hedora !
It was a fun little project.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Bought one from the SSM store and it's in transit to me now. It'll be fun figuring out how to mount it in the PE Flying Sub bay I got from Paragraphics. Some kind of telescoping arm would be good.. hmmmm...


----------

